# Can`t remember my history



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

I can`t remember my history. It`s like nothing ever happened in my life. Just a blank hole. Don`t know how to describe it properly. It`s like the things I did and experienced are just gone. It`s like being a person that never has lived. Weird, though I know I have experienced somethings but can`t remember them.


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

odysseus said:


> I can`t remember my history. It`s like nothing ever happened in my life. Just a blank hole. Don`t know how to describe it properly. It`s like the things I did and experienced are just gone. It`s like being a virgin that never has lived. Weird, though I know I have experienced somethings but can`t remember them.


I feel the same and it sucks.


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, I feel like I've forgotten all 19 years of my life. All my memories and knowledge gained is lost. I feel like every day is my first day and I'm trying to learn everything over again yet can't process any of the information.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

That's a very common symptom w childhood trauma


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

I had a normal childhood that's the problem.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

There doesn't need to be "abuse"
for there to have been trauma. Emotional neglect, lack of attachment, "little" traumas, even having a medical illness or procedure


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

kate_edwin said:


> There doesn't need to be "abuse"
> for there to have been trauma. Emotional neglect, lack of attachment, "little" traumas, even having a medical illness or procedure


Neglect _is _abuse.

To not give your child what they need, is to abuse your inherent power as a parent over your child.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

I recommend reading an article I wrote on how to remember your past.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Had this symptom a lot and posted it several times on here about a year ago but never really got any decent replies if any at all. Glad I'm not the only one. With me though it has got better along with nearly every symptom i have, but it is still there.


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

never_giving_up said:


> I recommend reading an article I wrote on how to remember your past.


I already printed it to try it out.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

be careful when trying to find memories you arent aware, it can be tricky, and delicate, it should usually be done with a professional


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

I see someone once a week but I want to do something at home for it to go asap if it can go.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

i would leave memory work for sessions and maybe work on coping or emotions or something at home, or ask your therapist for a set up, on how to do it, what to do specifically


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

I've always had a lot missing about early years. And originally though people didn't remember much when that young. Eventually started remember pieces. Wow - it answered many questions &#8230; it explained my life and behavior.

But this doesn't sound like what is being expressed here. Can posters here please clarify? [odysseus, Walkingzombie, Quifouett, Fluke]

Memory problems are often complained by members, but usually these involving working memory (short term) &#8230; kind of like bad cases of absentmindedness. Anxiety/stress can cause this.

But to be missing 19 years - for example - this is different.

Do you mean everything is blank?

Or do you mean recall is hard or slow or delayed?


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

For me it was a gradual process. I suddenly lost memories and all that I really can remember are stupid and insignificant events of my life. I can remember something a parent told me in first grade, yet can't remember what happened 30 minutes prior. I really feel like I have no memories. I can't remember any of them. It feels like the past 19 years was the span of a day. It all seems so quick because I can't remember any of it. What is a life without memories? Not only do I complete forget all of my past, but I'm unable to form new memories. I completely forget the three years that I spent with my exgirlfriend. They were the best three years of my life and I can't remember ant of it. It's just frustrating because some of my most distressing symptoms (Blank mind and complete memory loss) aren't all that common with dp. I have no past and have no future.


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

It's more that when I remember something it feel like it didn't really happen or didn't happen to me. And my memories are just pictures, no movies or audios...


----------

